# Ice Yarn ??



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm interested in hearing anyone's thoughts and/or reviews of Ice Yarn. I was on their website and the yarn is quite inexpensive. I notice they are in Turkey and it ships from Turkey.

Does anyone know anything about this yarn and it's quality?

Thanks


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I've used many of their yarns and love it. When you factor in the shipping charges, the yarn still comes out with a decent per skein price.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, I saw that the shipping charges were not nearly what I would have expected. Quite reasonable indeed.

I may have to purchase some of it to try.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, went to Ice Yarn site the ordered some. We'll see what it's like ... it is certainly affordable tho.

I got 8 skeins of summer cotton for $3.99 (50 cent each!!)

4 skeins of cashmere for $8.99

and 8 skeins of cashwool for $12.99

Am anxious to get it all now and see if I really got a bargain :mrgreen:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, I have just received my 6th order from them last week. Their yarns are excellent, and I haven't been dis appointed yet.


peachy51 said:


> I'm interested in hearing anyone's thoughts and/or reviews of Ice Yarn. I was on their website and the yarn is quite inexpensive. I notice they are in Turkey and it ships from Turkey.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this yarn and it's quality?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, Leonora ... I'm so pleased to hear that ... their prices are almost too good to believe on some of the yarns.

Now, I'm really excited to get my order :mrgreen:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You won't have to wait very long, my orders are usually here within 3 days, 4 at the latest. Let me know what you think of them.


peachy51 said:


> Oh, Leonora ... I'm so pleased to hear that ... their prices are almost too good to believe on some of the yarns.
> 
> Now, I'm really excited to get my order :mrgreen:


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

My friend and I split orders from them....delivery in about two days....nice yarn. We haven't been able to get any of the ruffling yarns here in the US...seems they are all on backorder and still waiting. If you look at most of the labels here in the US, most of the yarns are produced in Turkey or China....so by ordering directly through ICE the middle man is eliminated. I am awaiting my third shipment of Ballerina yarn...hence why the cost is so much less, and like you said, even with the expensive shipping costs, still keeps the price down..and oh, they have specials on Tuesdays...even cheaper!!! But the quality is wonderful!!!!! and they also supply directions.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Y'all are getting me really excited to receive my order :thumbup:


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

When you figure in the US we pay anywhere from 9.00 to 14.00 for Ballerina type yarn per skein, and when ordering directly from ICE and pay 12.99 for 4 skeins, plus the SH 8.99]that comes out to less than 6.00 a skein...what is better than that????????? The only draw back is that you have to purchase 4 of the same color, but that is okay cause we split it...Remember, on Tuesdays they have a special every week....enjoy your yarn....


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

p.s. I love your Dog...so sweet!


----------



## cafay1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Very new to this forum. Mostly I just read and sit in the background. I have really learned a lot from you all and really enjoy it. I just checked out the Ice Yarn site. I just had to order! Thank you soooo much.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> My friend and I split orders from them....delivery in about two days....nice yarn. We haven't been able to get any of the ruffling yarns here in the US...seems they are all on backorder and still waiting. If you look at most of the labels here in the US, most of the yarns are produced in Turkey or China....so by ordering directly through ICE the middle man is eliminated. I am awaiting my third shipment of Ballerina yarn...hence why the cost is so much less, and like you said, even with the expensive shipping costs, still keeps the price down..and oh, they have specials on Tuesdays...even cheaper!!! But the quality is wonderful!!!!! and they also supply directions.


I use their yarn all of the time. I choose to purchase mine from
http://www.beadadyxyarn.com
only because this company is ministry and all of the proceeds goes to help women in Guatemala and Jamaica. They have a great story and purpose. The yarn is only a few cents more per skein and I would much rather see my dollar being put to such great use. They also sell single skeins of the popular scarf yarns and even have some colors that are no longer available on the ice site.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I checked out that website ....they must order all their yarn directly from ICE in Turkey and then resell .....ICE company does offer that at the bottom of their page. A good thing they are doing.......blessings, Sandi


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Also have had some baby yarn from them. Shipped in no time at all .Havent knit it yet though.


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Whats Ballerina yarn used for? it looks lovely. Is it ribbon yarn?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sidecargrammie said:


> p.s. I love your Dog...so sweet!


Thank you! She is sweet and doesn't think she is a dog :shock: Spoiled, spoiled, spoiled.

I was thrilled with the prices on the Ice yarn. And y'all are right that even with the shipping it is a great price. My yarn came out to about $2 per skein when the shipping was added in, but 4 of those were cashmere and 8 were wool ... so all in all I think I got a great deal.

Going back to the site on Tuesday and see what is going on then. I'm afraid my bank account will suffer since I found them. :evil:


----------



## cafay1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, tyratim. That is a great yarn store too! I wonder if the shipping costs will be less? I will have to try them out too.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

hilary said:


> Whats Ballerina yarn used for? it looks lovely. Is it ribbon yarn?


I'm curious about this too? I've never knitted with anything like this.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I have knit many scarves from this yarn...easy peasy....beautiful ruffled yarns....they even supply the pattern... you can also use it as an embellishment on a sweater for a collar..haven't done that yet, but may at some point. Fun stuff to knit with.....and takes a little over an hour or more to complete.....instant gratification on a completed project! If you go on to the website of Ice, they do show completed projects....check it out. Blessings to all you knitters!!! Sandi


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks, Sandi ... I've never done a scarf ... don't see many people down here wearing them ... not enough winter I guess ... LOL

But I have friends up north so maybe I will try a scarf out of this and send it up to them for next winter.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

They are light and airy and dress any outfit up.....My daughter used to live out in Canyon Lake....beautiful place.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> hilary said:
> 
> 
> > Whats Ballerina yarn used for? it looks lovely. Is it ribbon yarn?
> ...


The Ballerina yarn is a tight mesh and works up similar to the Flamenco for making scarves. I like both but the Ballerina is different to work with especially if you are afraid to play and experiment. It is a bit of a guessing game but after you get the hang of it, it makes sense.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

peachy51...love your quote at the end of your post......


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sidecargrammie said:


> peachy51...love your quote at the end of your post......


LOL ... my mantra for sure!

And your furbabies are darling ... are they Bassets?


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> sidecargrammie said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51...love your quote at the end of your post......
> ...


Mine too.....and yes, they are 10 year old Bassets...Lucy and Ethel...both sit on either side of me on the couch while I am knitting....husband always jokes about them secretly wanting to learn to knit...ha ha ha


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sidecargrammie said:


> Mine too.....and yes, they are 10 year old Bassets...Lucy and Ethel...both sit on either side of me on the couch while I am knitting....husband always jokes about them secretly wanting to learn to knit...ha ha ha


HAHAHA ... that is hilarious ... I'm sitting here watching Lucy, Ethel, Ricky and Fred right now on TV :mrgreen:

I don't know if mine wants to learn to knit, but she knows if I pick up my knitting that I'm into it and not her.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I've ordered from them 4 times. I love the yarn and you can't beat the shipping time.


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have some ICE Demet Wool (and a lovely ribbon yarn that I haven't opened yet). This is lovely soft yarn, frogs easily, and doesn't show the effects of raveling like acrylic.

The sole problem I have with this yarn is that it -- like Lion brand -- has a thread wrapping the wool that rates a bumpy texture, which doesn't affect the appearance of the stitches, but makes it harder to keep tension than with a smooth yarn.

Otherwise I LOVE it!


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

creates...not rates


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

need ICE web site pleeeeeeeeze


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

www.iceyarns.com


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks a bunch


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Peachy, Never heard of it, I will have to see if I can find some reviews.
I have not found any reviews yet, but went to their site. Wow what a selection, their product selection seems to be keeping up with other yarn companies.

I know that Lionbrand Homespun is made in Turkey a nice yarn. although overtime it stretches out but is is durable, I love working with it. Looks like some great buys.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL ... better warn your pocketbook you're going there!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the post.. I seem to have a mental block when it comes to remembering this site... I don't know why because everytime I go in there I'm thrilled... I know when I place my first order I will not forget them again...


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Leonora, thanks for the post, and your input on this yarn.
Sounds great.


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

Peachy...... I'm sold and have already signed up for their newsletter. Some awesome deals !!!!


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Trying to find finished projects on the Ice Yarns page. Help pls.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have ordered twice from Ice Yarn, and I am VERY impressed with the quality of the yarn and how quickly it arrives. 

Yes, the postage is a lot, but when I factored it in with the price of the yarn, each skein of yarn I bought came to less than US $2! That's a bargain.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Ice Yarn again.

Hazel


----------



## beverlyniland (May 23, 2011)

They also do a Garage Sale,you can buy multicolour packs. I have used them for 1 year now and never had a problem, if I order before midday it is delivered next day!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

beverlyniland said:


> They also do a Garage Sale,you can buy multicolour packs. I have used them for 1 year now and never had a problem, if I order before midday it is delivered next day!!


Omigosh! Next-day delivery! That is really just about instant gratification!

It takes two to three days for the yarn to get from Turkey to where I live, but I think that's still excellent.

What I like about Ice Yarn, too, is that you can really tell what the yarn is going to look like before it gets to you. The Ice Yarn people couldn't be any more detailed in their photos and their closeups of the yarn. What an excellent source for yarn--and I never would have heard of it had I not been on Knitting Paradise!

Hazel


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

i ordered the lace scarf yarn, and two other bags of yarn for the colors i could not find local. i ordered on a wednesday morn and when i came home on friday it was here-wow, fast and i loved the yarn and yes when you figure the yarn plus shipping it is still cheaper than buying local or some of the other sites.
before christmas i ordered two balls of sashay and it took almost 2 weeks to arrive and that was right here in the usa. will use the ice yarn site whenever i need yarn.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

When you receive your yarn order, please repost with how you liked your purchase. I've been wondering about ICE yarns too, but haven't ordered any. Thanks


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you tell me where the finished projects pls on their website.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

there is a search engine at the top of their page that says finished products or products to buy.....will check it out and will be more specific for you....


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

you can find them on the website in the top bar...it says knitted items...click on it and you can view the finished scarves.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

The actual web address is as follows http://www.yarn-paradise.com have fun. Leonora


mtnmum said:


> need ICE web site pleeeeeeeeze


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You are very welcome. If I keep putting my bank balance into stress mode, I think others need to keep me company lol. Leonora.


Knitress said:


> Leonora, thanks for the post, and your input on this yarn.
> Sounds great.


----------



## beverlyniland (May 23, 2011)

Image	Name / SKU	Unit Price	Quantity	Price

4 x Angora Design Purple, Pink, Yellow, Blue
fnt2-22386 $9.99	2	$19.98
SubTotal $19.98
DHL Worldwide Express (0.800 kg.) $12.50
Total pay with PayPal $32.48
I knew I shouldn't have spoken about the Garage sale!!!! It is beautiful coloured Angora.


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes I have had about 10 orders from them and the quality has been great and shipping fast.... love that site and the prices


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I use their ballerina yarn for ruffle scarves and it is soooo soft. Postage to Australia is high ($11-12) for a pack of four skeins, making it around $5 per scarf. But charity trading tables can get $20 or $25 per scarf and reimburse me for the yarn so that I can continue ordering and making more. The most popular colour is the plain beige/cream, but I haven't seen it on their website for a while - I hope they make some more available soon.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Leonora said:


> The actual web address is as follows http://www.yarn-paradise.com have fun. Leonora
> 
> 
> mtnmum said:
> ...


Leonora, Yarn Paradise is an online yarn store ... I placed my order at:

http://www.iceyarns.com

According to Paypal my payment went to GSC Textiles:

http://iceyarn.wordpress.com/2008/08/08/gsc-textile-fancy-knitting-yarn-company/

If you click on the Ice Yarn link at the bottom of this it takes you to www.iceyarns.com

However, there are several online yarn stores that sell the Ice yarn and possibly at the same price.

Bottom line is I guess it doesn't matter who you purchase it from as long as you get that wonderful low price! :mrgreen:


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have bought and used a lot of their yarn; it is really nice. If you look at most of the yarn labels today they are marked made in Turkey. I have had good luck with what I have used; no knots or tangles, and good color absorption.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Peachy, I know about that, but actually the web address I posted is the main web address for the company. The Ice web address is a subsidery of the main company. There are a few other people actually selling their yarns, but they all have a different name to sell under. Leonora.


peachy51 said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > The actual web address is as follows http://www.yarn-paradise.com have fun. Leonora
> ...


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

Never heard of this yarn till I read your post. I too will find out what the yarn is like. Just place an order. Very nice prices. Now I just need to figure out what I'm going to do with what I ordered. 



peachy51 said:


> I'm interested in hearing anyone's thoughts and/or reviews of Ice Yarn. I was on their website and the yarn is quite inexpensive. I notice they are in Turkey and it ships from Turkey.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this yarn and it's quality?
> 
> Thanks


 :lol:


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Many thanks. Got it.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

knit2bitz said:


> Never heard of this yarn till I read your post. I too will find out what the yarn is like. Just place an order. Very nice prices. Now I just need to figure out what I'm going to do with what I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Have ordered Ballerina from Ice. Now need to learn how to knit it...... any help pls.


----------



## CottonJenn (Aug 31, 2011)

I have ordered from them before too. They are really great prices. I got 16 skeins of yarn for $32. That includes the shipping. 
The last time I ordered from them, I also ordered something from NY. And the Ice package got here 2 days before my package from NY.
I will be buying from them again.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

beverlyniland said:


> They also do a Garage Sale,you can buy multicolour packs. I have used them for 1 year now and never had a problem, if I order before midday it is delivered next day!!


They are shipping from somewhere here in the USA. There is no way it would arrive from Turkey overnight.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> beverlyniland said:
> 
> 
> > They also do a Garage Sale,you can buy multicolour packs. I have used them for 1 year now and never had a problem, if I order before midday it is delivered next day!!
> ...


It does comes from Turkey--I have tracked my packages from Istanbul through Germany to Cincinnati and then to my state and home. 
That is the orders which I have delivered by DHL.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

ompuff said:


> It does comes from Turkey--I have tracked my packages from Istanbul through Germany to Cincinnati and then to my state and home.
> That is the orders which I have delivered by DHL.


You are correct ... my DHL tracking receipt says mine went from Istanbul to Germany to Cincinnati and that's where it was last time I checked ... hmmmm ... maybe I need to see where it is now! But with the weekend and the holiday today, I didn't expect it before now.


----------



## daintylace (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes I sent for angora wool which is lovely and inexpensive. Only problem is it is very fine 2 or 3 ply and i'm finding it difficult to get a pattern for a bolero/shrug to knit with it. 
I ordered wool at 3pm and it arrived next day...from Turkey
How good was that

daintylace
Scotland


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

daintylace said:


> Yes I sent for angora wool which is lovely and inexpensive. Only problem is it is very fine 2 or 3 ply and i'm finding it difficult to get a pattern for a bolero/shrug to knit with it.
> I ordered wool at 3pm and it arrived next day...from Turkey
> How good was that
> 
> ...


You are lot closer than I am to them tho.

Have you thought about using your angora with double strand to give you more thickness?


----------



## daintylace (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes thanks only problem would I have enough wool!!!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

daintylace said:


> Yes thanks only problem would I have enough wool!!!


OOOHH an excuse to place another order. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## daintylace (Feb 19, 2012)

I would love to knit it fine for evening wear though and maybe add a bit of bling etc. wishfull thinking ha ha


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm really trying to support American made products..so ICE is off my list.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm really trying to support American made products..so ICE is off my list.


I support American made on all products too ... when I can afford them. Now that I'm retired and don't have my $85K salary anymore, I don't always have that option.

And the LionBrand Cashmere at $17 a ball is a far cry from the Ice Cashmere at $2.25 a ball. I have noticed that most all of the yarn I have purchased locally is made in Turkey and I do have a problem paying a middleman just to buy from an American company.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, but I'll support my neighbors any day. Isn't this what the "occupy" movement is all about? Feed the corporate greed as long as it suits your pocketbook and puts more American's out of work...tsk, tsk.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's not a matter of supporting my neighbors ... it's a matter of being able to afford to survive ... I figure that when I was working I supported more families and companies than most ... now that I don't have the $$ I used to have, I think I have earned the right to purchase what I want from whom I want.

To each his own


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

And we complain as jobs go overseas..yet we help that everyday. I have a social conscience, a responsibility to see to it that my neighbors are able to support themselves, feed their families and more importantly educate their children...our FUTURE. A shame you value your wallet more. Our "greed" has gotten us into this situation and it looks like it's going to keep us there for a while...yes make your choices. One day your great grandchildren will thank you or curse you for them.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

courier770 said:


> And we complain as jobs go overseas..yet we help that everyday. I have a social conscience, a responsibility to see to it that my neighbors are able to support themselves, feed their families and more importantly educate their children...our FUTURE. A shame you value your wallet more. Our "greed" has gotten us into this situation and it looks like it's going to keep us there for a while...yes make your choices. One day your great grandchildren will thank you or curse you for them.


Hon, you seem to be carrying my thread into the political realm ... a place I have no desire to go with you.

So we will just have to agree to disagree on where we choose to buy our yarn.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You live with your choices, I'll live with mine..at least mine aren't costing my neighbors their jobs!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

courier770 said:


> You live with your choices, I'll live with mine..at least mine aren't costing my neighbors their jobs!


Look, if you have a problem, you can PM me. The public forum is no place for your political agenda. In fact, when I read the rules, I believe I read that is not allowed.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I will not be buying any yarns from Turkey, no matter how cheap they are. They are murdering Christians in Turkey. I am a Christian and this is a matter of conscience for me.

http://www.persecutionblog.com/2007/04/christians_murd.html


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

And Americans and Australians and citizens of other so-called Christian countries don't commit atrocities in war situations? For heaven's sake don't be so judgmental about other people's choices. No need to preach and behave in a superior manner.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I started this thread to find out people's opinions regarding the quality of this yarn, not to have a political debate.

If you have never used this yarn, you obviously cannot give me an opinion on the yarn.

Please let's keep this thread on topic.

Thank you


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

One of the things I love about this forum is the encouragement and love that everyone shows to each other. Can we put this to rest and not create turmoil? We are here because we all share a common passion. Let's keep our passion at the forefront and leave the rest to personal option. Our opinions do matter, but not to this point. Love to all of you!


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

I just placed an order for the Chenille I'm hopeing it will work for making teddybears.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Knitting with ballerina is fairly easy. The hardest thing about it is trying to keep it from twisting as you are knitting. Someone had mentioned earlier, taking an empty toilet paper roll, or half a paper towel roll with one piece of paper let attached. start with the end of the yarn ( this is time consuming, but does help with the twisting aspect ) and roll it around it, spreading it apart as you continue...do the whole skein....once you start knitting, the yarn does twist, but you can take two common pins and secure the yarn to the roll...then hold your needles and drop the ball of yarn around the paper towel roll and let it unwind....when than is done, take the pins out of the roll and continue. sounds complicated, but it does help out....I usuall knot the very beginning at the end really tight ( you will never see the knot once the scarf is done) and then pick up the number of stitches ( it says Cast on) but you just put your left needles throught he top of the yarn and space evenly anywhere from 1/2 to and inch. then you are ready to start knitting keeping the stitches evenly spaced. Hope this helps. I do think there is a video somewhere to show you....also, Ice does send instructions....good luck


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I started this thread to find out people's opinions regarding the quality of this yarn, not to have a political debate.
> 
> If you have never used this yarn, you obviously cannot give me an opinion on the yarn.
> 
> ...


Actually, what you said was:
_I'm interested in hearing anyone's thoughts and/or reviews of Ice Yarn._
I have given you my thoughts: I won't buy it because it's made in Turkey, regardless of quality. I was absolutely on topic, according to your question.

You might not like my answer, but you don't own a topic (nor can you control the responses) just because you started it. This is a public forum.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

By getting your panties in a twist, you are the one causing the debate. I put the information out there for others to learn what is going on. There may be other Christians who did not know...


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Ice Yarns received today. Great stuff...... and arrived 36 hours after order.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Purchased some ICE yarns last week - quality was great, arrived very fast. Average cost (once shipping is factored in) is still way less than other manufactures for the quality. Great yarn, great price.

At some point we need to expand our view to a global one. Folks in Turkey are our neighbors as well! Everyone deserves a living wage.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Purchased some ICE yarns last week - quality was great, arrived very fast. Average cost (once shipping is factored in) is still way less than other manufactures for the quality. Great yarn, great price.
> 
> At some point we need to expand our view to a global one. Folks in Turkey are our neighbors as well! Everyone deserves a living wage.


And, as someone pointed out, so much of the yarn that we purchase in the U.S. is made in Turkey, anyway. For example, the yarn that I'm currently working with, and that I purchased at my LYS, Wisdom Yarns Poems, is manufactured in Turkey.

I'm not sure how many of the yarns I have are manufactured in the U.S. Far too few, probably. I'm thrilled when I learn of a yarn that's made in this country, and I try to get hold of it and use it. But the yarn/wool industry is very international in nature, with the sheep raised somewhere, the wool processed somewhere else, the yarn spun somewhere else, etc. It's often difficult to separate out where something came from!

I love Ice Yarns, and I've been thrilled with the quality of the yarn I've bought from them. But that doesn't stop me from buying yarns at my LYS, too.

I think many of us probably do the same thing--except for those who aren't fortunate enough to have a LYS. Then you really have to rely on the Web to buy your yarn.

Hazel


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

hilary said:


> Ice Yarns received today. Great stuff...... and arrived 36 hours after order.


Got mine today too! Not as quickly as you, but pretty quick considering the weekend and holiday.

Nice quality ... now I just need to find projects for them


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you so much for this thread peachy51. I just placed an order with them for some of their eyelash yarn. Hopefully I may now be able to offer NonkyPlonks in a greater range of colours  It's going to be interesting to see how long my order takes to get to me!  

Deb


----------



## DarlinJill (Feb 17, 2012)

I've used them and really like their yarns. I knit for charities so I really appreciate their prices and quality of the yarn.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

parrotdragon said:


> thank you so much for this thread peachy51. I just placed an order with them for some of their eyelash yarn. Hopefully I may now be able to offer NonkyPlonks in a greater range of colours  It's going to be interesting to see how long my order takes to get to me!
> 
> Deb


Deb, you should get yours pretty quick. I ordered mine on Friday night and received on Tuesday morn (today). I didn't expect it any sooner with the weekend and holiday in there.

BTW, your NonkyPlonks are adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> parrotdragon said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much for this thread peachy51. I just placed an order with them for some of their eyelash yarn. Hopefully I may now be able to offer NonkyPlonks in a greater range of colours  It's going to be interesting to see how long my order takes to get to me!
> ...


Thanks  
I'm very interested to see how long it takes to get to the bottom of the world .... I'm in NZ


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey got my shipment in today. I am very happy with it. I bought 8 skeins of baby yarn. Beautiful colors. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

If have to agree with you on this. I thought this was supose to be to share our love for the craft but if this is what this site is all about bashing other peoples I want nothing to do with it.



peachy51 said:


> I started this thread to find out people's opinions regarding the quality of this yarn, not to have a political debate.
> 
> If you have never used this yarn, you obviously cannot give me an opinion on the yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for this post. As the fact is it is increasingly difficult to find anything 100% made in the USA anyway. As for buying local yarns when I can afford it I buy from the farmer that lives 2 miles down the street. They raise alpaca. Is THAT local enough? As for my Ice yarn purchase I am happy with it and will post my project when it is finished.



Hazel Blumberg said:


> MOM_WOW said:
> 
> 
> > Purchased some ICE yarns last week - quality was great, arrived very fast. Average cost (once shipping is factored in) is still way less than other manufactures for the quality. Great yarn, great price.
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

knit2bitz said:


> Thank you for this post. As the fact is it is increasingly difficult to find anything 100% made in the USA anyway. As for buying local yarns when I can afford it I buy from the farmer that lives 2 miles down the street. They raise alpaca. Is THAT local enough? As for my Ice yarn purchase I am happy with it and will post my project when it is finished.


I am happy with my Ice Yarn purchase. After this thread took an unpleasant turn, I checked all the yarn I have on hand. All of it that has labels was made in Turkey except the Berroco which was made in Peru. Even the Hobby Lobby brand (i.e. I Love that Cotton, I Love that Wool, etc.) was made in Turkey.

When you purchase the alpaca from your neighbor is it already spun or do you have to spin it? Maybe I should get some alpacas ... I think they're cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

I too Thought the thread Got crazy.As we are friends on here with folks from all over the world. And I truly love that fact. so what does it really matter where our fibers come from? Considering we are all connected through our fibers.


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

I've ordered from them and am using one of the yarns for a sweater. It's got a nice drape, and as long as I don't mess anything up, I expect to have a nice sweater next fall.

The woman who does my hair is from Turkey, also a knitter. She says yarn is a big industry in the country and that the yarns are very good.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Check out the label on the Deborah Norville yarn by Premier Yarns (American company). Says "Made in Turkey".


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

They spin it but she also sells the roving (sp?) for those that do spin. I'd like to try it someday maybe but for now I let them do the work.

And they are cute. I love to see the new babies every year. They had the cutest black baby last year. Just loved driving by and seeing him or her out in the pen.



peachy51 said:


> knit2bitz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for this post. As the fact is it is increasingly difficult to find anything 100% made in the USA anyway. As for buying local yarns when I can afford it I buy from the farmer that lives 2 miles down the street. They raise alpaca. Is THAT local enough? As for my Ice yarn purchase I am happy with it and will post my project when it is finished.
> ...


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

:-D :-D :-D :-D my order arrived today and I'm more than happy with it. As for delivery what can I say ...... outstanding speed from Turkey to Germany and onto Hong Kong. Once it got to NZ it all turned to custard (as I imagined it would!) It took just as long to get from Auckland to Christchurch as it did to get from Turkey to Auckland. Well done NZ Post you never let me down! :roll:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D my order arrived today and I'm more than happy with it. As for delivery what can I say ...... outstanding speed from Turkey to Germany and onto Hong Kong. Once it got to NZ it all turned to custard (as I imagined it would!) It took just as long to get from Auckland to Christchurch as it did to get from Turkey to Auckland. Well done NZ Post you never let me down! :roll:


And I thought we in the U.S. were the only ones who complained about our mail service! Glad to know it's crappy all over the world.

Hazel


----------



## vikav (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw some people here had ordered from Ice Yarns and yarn-paradise.com. I just discovered those sites, and looking at what they have, I wanted to place a pretty big order. And then I saw their site says that some of the large orders may incur customs charges. I e-mailed them, and they said they don't know anything specific about customs. So here is my question, did any of you, ladies in the US place any orders with Ice Yarns for a couple hundred $$? The order I want to put in would be a bit under $300, before shipping. If I'd have to pay customs, this would not be worth it to me. Any advice?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

vikav said:


> I saw some people here had ordered from Ice Yarns and yarn-paradise.com. I just discovered those sites, and looking at what they have, I wanted to place a pretty big order. And then I saw their site says that some of the large orders may incur customs charges. I e-mailed them, and they said they don't know anything specific about customs. So here is my question, did any of you, ladies in the US place any orders with Ice Yarns for a couple hundred $$? The order I want to put in would be a bit under $300, before shipping. If I'd have to pay customs, this would not be worth it to me. Any advice?


My order was not that large ... I know when I bring stuff back with me when I go out of the country, I don't have to pay duty unless I have over $400, but I don't know how mail order stuff works. You might want to think about splitting your order into two orders. That should eliminate any problem.


----------



## jmasclj (Apr 2, 2012)

I went to iceyarn.com to check out but when I tried to go back and order I only get no store responce. Can any one help me?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

do you mean, you have items in your cart and you can't check out or that you can't get on the site now?


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, I'm having trouble checking out with the Ice yarn site at present - there's a pop-up box obscuring the shopping cart/checkout section. I've tried contacting them and they give me an alternate website address, but the problem is persisting. I've ordered succesfully several times in the past, so I'm hoping that if I leave it for a week or so things will go back to normal - please let Paradise Yarns know you're having problems. I'm sure there are a lot of us feeling very frustrated at present.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Althea said:


> Yes, I'm having trouble checking out with the Ice yarn site at present - there's a pop-up box obscuring the shopping cart/checkout section. I've tried contacting them and they give me an alternate website address, but the problem is persisting. I've ordered succesfully several times in the past, so I'm hoping that if I leave it for a week or so things will go back to normal - please let Paradise Yarns know you're having problems. I'm sure there are a lot of us feeling very frustrated at present.


That's really strange----I just placed an order about an hour ago with no difficulties. Hope you get it sorted so you can complete your order. I wonder if your browser has something to do with the problem. I use Firefox---seems to work better for me that IE.

Just had a thought---they have changed/updated the site so that there is a small box that you click on to go to the 'checkout' page which may be what you are seeing as a 'pop up'-----look closer to see if there is a place to click to checkout or one to continue shopping.


----------



## velmasue (Feb 21, 2011)

I use it all the time and love it. I really like the fact that you get it really quick, too.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Australia Post is no different!! Placed my order 26/12/12, tracking email states, cleared in Perth 29/12/12.......... am still waiting for the parcel, I think it has a lot to do with the holidays though as my yarn is normally here within 3-4 days of placing the order.


parrotdragon said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D my order arrived today and I'm more than happy with it. As for delivery what can I say ...... outstanding speed from Turkey to Germany and onto Hong Kong. Once it got to NZ it all turned to custard (as I imagined it would!) It took just as long to get from Auckland to Christchurch as it did to get from Turkey to Auckland. Well done NZ Post you never let me down! :roll:


----------



## RedRock (May 7, 2014)

I bought from them several times, have no problem with the yarn. BIG PROBLEM with shipping and customer service. My last order ended up in Santee, CA instead of Reno, NV, and it sat there for 5 days before it got straightened out and got to me. They would not stand behind their "2 day shipping anywhere in the world" as it states on their site, and would not refund their extremely high shipping fee, even though my order took 7 days to get to me, through no fault of mine. In addition, the tracking number they provide is for the international shipper, not the domestic shipper they use, so while the package was sitting in Santee, the shipper had no way to track it, and had no way to tell me where it was or when it would arrive in Reno. It was a nightmare, and I would NEVER, EVER purchase from them again. I communicated this to them, and they could care less, so they really don't care about their customers. STAY AWAY!


----------



## Floriane (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello ladies,

My name's Flo, I'm from France. I was looking for a site or forum with testimonials relating to Ice Yarn and came accross this discussion.

Very interesting indeed.

I recently ordered a huge quantity of angora/lurex wool from Yarn Paradise (which for us French speakers is called Boutiquedelaine.com with prices converted in euros).

I see that a few people complain about the costs. 

As far as I am concerned, my opinion is that considering the amount of skeins that I ordered (2 bags of Angora glitz in pink blends and 2 bags of Angora glitz in blue/purple blends), the cost is very cheap!

The yarn's beautiful, it's exactly what I wanted! A little thin as I'm mostly used to knit much thicker yarn, but it's just a matter of getting the hang of it.

Knitting is something (along with cross stitch) that I love, and being the creative kind, I like to wear pullovers whose colours and shapes suit me. It also means spending a lot of money, so if I can get a perfect quality at a perfect price, then it's all great to me.

I have seen a few fights on this topic about the local economy and so on. I understand all kinds of points of vue. But here is my personal experience on this matter.

I'm assuming that no one here knows about the French made yarns. We have a company named Bergère de France (and another one named Phildar but I don't order from them any more). 

Most of their yarns are nice, I say "nice" because comparing to the wonderful blends that you can get from Ice, the French yarn is very disappointing.

I made a test with two skeins of the "Eclair" quality from Bergère de France. I wanted a mix of lurex and wool or lurex or angora. The yarn is kind of raw/rough, kind of hard to knit, the colour rendering is not what you can expect. 

Not to mention the length and price of each skein : only 50 meters of yarn for a price of about $US 7.00 PER skein!!!

I have therefore made my choice : I'm working (as a translator) but I'm not the richest kind of person, so I don't care about the nationality of a yarn. If it can be a quality one with the best price, then it's all good for me, no matter where it comes from.

Regarding the delivery. I received my order four days after ordering, no problem with my address, the parcel was home even early in the morning.


----------

